# Falstaff beer bottle



## Ace350 (Mar 15, 2020)

Does anyone have any information on this Falstaff bottle. My dad found it while fishing in the Tennessee river near the bank. He was wanting some information on it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

As far as I know it's a common bottle dating around 1910-1919 time frame. I think I got $20 for my mint one I found under a Porch a few years ago. LEON.


----------



## Ace350 (Mar 15, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> As far as I know it's a common bottle dating around 1910-1919 time frame. I think I got $20 for my mint one I found under a Porch a few years ago. LEON.


Awesome thanks


----------

